# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Resin Injection Wall Levelling

## Bill108

One corner of my house has dropped about 40-50mm below the rest, its resulted in a noticeable slope in two rooms and a loose corner in a third.
It appears to be fairly stable, with no new cracking or visible movement in the three or so years I have owned this place.
The walls are double brick, I think they would have been built in the late 1800's, the floor is just timber. 
I have been told that resin injection is a good way to raise the walls back to level, and I'm keen to hear other peoples experiences or thoughts on this.
A family friend had this done reciently and the initial result seems good, however I would be interested to see if they have any long term issues. 
Any thoughts or experences on this? 
Any other options I may should consider?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

A building surveyor would advise underpinning, an engineer would advise high pressure slurry pumping, problem is, both systems are very expensive and both can cause leaks. 
Resin on the other hand is quite stable (if mixed properly) and waterproof. 
I saw a multi storey buildings foundations tilt soon after they were poured, a team form Melbourne came to Central Qld and pumped several hundreds cubic metres of what looked like grout under 3 sides. The building then completed and still stands tall today.  
I also saw an added room on the low side of a house start to lean away from the house and pull the inner wall with it. 
It was underpinned by placing jacks along the lower wall, then more jacks with longer support beams, then excavated, re jacked to level, pre-cast concrete beams then placed then concrete to fill the gaps. It's still level today. 
I van see no reason why rein would not work assuming it's fibre reinforced. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

First thing you need to consider is what is the cause. You seemed to have jumped to a solution without really knowing the problem - you've described symptoms, but that's a result not a cause. So for example - have the double brick walls in that corner dropped and the internal timber floors remains level or has the whole corner dropped? Or has the whole house subsided evenly in that direction (one indication of this would be small or no cracks) suggesting that there might be variation in soil types across the block, maybe a spring or other factor. 
This is not a problem to get diagnosed on a forum IMO - however good the advice can be here. It needs professional onsite inspection and a report identifying the cause(s) and advice on options to fix with estimates of cost and effectiveness for each option. Depending what the cause is there are likely to be a range of alternatives available. 
One option, which is what I'd do, since you say it has been stable for a number of years, is to simply leave it alone. Unless it is an active structural failure then their really is no need to do anything - unless the assault on your aesthetic sense overtakes your common sense so much you want to throw money at the 'problem'.  :Redface:

----------


## Bill108

> First thing you need to consider is what is the cause. You seemed to have jumped to a solution without really knowing the problem - you've described symptoms, but that's a result not a cause.

  You make a good point here. I probebly should consider that in more depth.   

> So for example - have the double brick walls in that corner dropped and the internal timber floors remains level or has the whole corner dropped?

  The whole corner has dropped.   

> One option, which is what I'd do, since you say it has been stable for a number of years, is to simply leave it alone. Unless it is an active structural failure then their really is no need to do anything - unless the assault on your aesthetic sense overtakes your common sense so much you want to throw money at the 'problem'.

  If I could be reasonable sure that there would be no further movment I would be happy to leave it as is, and just level the floor. (The floor needs replacing no matter what).
What I dont want to do is make the floor level, fix everything up and then find that in a year or two its moved again. 
I think I might just hand over the $$$ and get an engineer to check it out in more detail then decide what to do.

----------


## Bloss

> You make a good point here.  
> I think I might just hand over the $$$ and get an engineer to check it out in more detail then decide what to do.

  Yep - that's the right way to go. Although if you intend replacing the floor you could remove a section of it near that corner so you can see and take pics of what it is like from underneath. But in the end I reckon you need professional advice - having access to that corner will make that more informed too though.

----------


## Danny

Agree with Bloss. 
The concern l  have is the fact that a house that has stood for so long has now decided to drop in one area. Do you know your soil type and is it dispersive? Has anything changed outside that you can think of; a recent excavation project maybe? Realising the cause generally assists in effecting the correct fix. The council should know the soil type.

----------


## Bill108

> Agree with Bloss. 
> The concern l have is the fact that a house that has stood for so long has now decided to drop in one area.

  I'm not sure when it dropped. Ive owned the place for a bit over 3 years now and there has been no movement in that time. I dont know when it dropped (could have been years ago) ow how long it took to drop.  

> Do you know your soil type and is it dispersive? Has anything changed outside that you can think of; a recent excavation project maybe? Realising the cause generally assists in effecting the correct fix. The council should know the soil type.

  No evidence of any excavations in the recient past. Not sure of the soil type but I would think thats something an engineer would determine when they look at the issue.

----------


## Danny

Good to hear that it isn't a more recent and sudden drop. A structural engineer will give a professional independent assessment whereas the trade professionals will  be biased towards promoting their own methods. Resin injection use to be expensive but l haven't heard any reports for a few years now. Has your family friend commented on this and is that person also a Bathurst local?  
Have you used the forum's search facility? Some threads can be difficult to find, it all depends on how the thread was titled. Check terms like "foundation subsidence", "cracks in walls", "uretek" and the like but  getting a structural engineer in is the go. 
BTW, your thread title is very good.

----------


## Bill108

> Has your family friend commented on this and is that person also a Bathurst local?

  Yes they are in Bathurst. I cant remember the exact cost but it was a between 6k and 7k.  

> Have you used the forum's search facility? Some threads can be difficult to find, it all depends on how the thread was titled. Check terms like "foundation subsidence", "cracks in walls", "uretek" and the like but getting a structural engineer in is the go.

  Thanks, I had done a search and found a few things but they did not seem to completely answer my questions, in particular concering any long term issues.  

> BTW, your thread title is very good.

  Thanks  :Smilie: 
Vague or misleading titles irk me so I try and make them clear and obvious.

----------


## johnnyc

HI Just reading through your thread, you should check out these guys:  Resinject Home - Foundation and Concrete Repair Specialists, Underpinning Services and Void Filling - Resinject

----------


## Bloss

> HI Just reading through your thread, you should check out these guys:  Resinject Home - Foundation and Concrete Repair Specialists, Underpinning Services and Void Filling - Resinject

  Gotta watch the dates of the posts - reckon he might have done something since February . . . :Rolleyes:   :Wink:

----------

